# VAPECON SPECIALS - THE FLAVOUR MILL



## Erica (24/8/17)

The countdown has begun!

A huge shoutout to VapeWarehouseSA for collaborating with us on this amazing special!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Marius Combrink (24/8/17)

wow that is amazing. This will be my first stop for the day

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## BigMacZA (24/8/17)

Will PG and VG be available aswell? 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Erica (24/8/17)

BigMacZA said:


> Will PG and VG be available aswell?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Indeed! Ad with prices will follow shortly

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Erica (24/8/17)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Marius Combrink (24/8/17)

Is there a limit per customer on this? Think ot would only be fair if there is


----------



## Erica (24/8/17)

Marius Combrink said:


> Is there a limit per customer on this? Think ot would only be fair if there is


Not at all @Marius Combrink as we are bringing plenty of stock!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Caramia (24/8/17)

Erica_TFM said:


> View attachment 105383


I am sure to be stocking up on this, @Erica_TFM

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BigMacZA (24/8/17)

Will be my 1st stop of the day.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ASCIIcat (24/8/17)

Woo! Needed some more nic, perfect!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (24/8/17)

Erica_TFM said:


> Not at all @Marius Combrink as we are bringing plenty of stock!



Anything online for us plebs who can't make it up to vapecon?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Erica (24/8/17)

Paul33 said:


> Anything online for us plebs who can't make it up to vapecon?


Might have a few specials online

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Erica (24/8/17)



Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Jengz (24/8/17)

Yesssss maaaaaaaan!!!! This is where it's at! Can't wait to enter the world of DIY

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## BigMacZA (24/8/17)

Awesome. Will be stocking up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PsyCLown (24/8/17)

@Erica_TFM will you have your full range of concentrates at Vapecon? There are a few I need to restock on.

EDIT: Also any specials on concentrates? If so, the entire range or just a select few ones?


----------



## Erica (24/8/17)

PsyCLown said:


> @Erica_TFM will you have your full range of concentrates at Vapecon? There are a few I need to restock on.
> 
> EDIT: Also any specials on concentrates? If so, the entire range or just a select few ones?



Unfortunately not @PsyCLown but we do have a surprise still to come which will be available at Vapecon!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Erica (24/8/17)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Erica (24/8/17)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Erica (24/8/17)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Dave557 (25/8/17)

I will definitely make a turn for some nic, prices are too good! Though is it only PG based nic?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (25/8/17)

Awesome stuff @Erica_TFM!!! Not much for us DIY'ers at VapeCon so I guess I'll be spending a lot of time at your stand - chat and catch-up, etc!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Erica (25/8/17)

Dave557 said:


> I will definitely make a turn for some nic, prices are too good! Though is it only PG based nic?


We will have both PG and VG Nic, both Scrawny and Prime Nic

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (25/8/17)

Erica_TFM said:


> View attachment 105421



Will any larger quantities be available on the day, ie 1 or 2 litre?


----------



## Erica (25/8/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> Will any larger quantities be available on the day, ie 1 or 2 litre?


Unfortunately not, only 500mls on the day

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## skola (25/8/17)

@Erica_TFM I must commend you on your feedback on this thread. Absolutely great customer service. Secondly, awesome specials! Thanks to the team at TFM

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (25/8/17)

TFM steps up the DIY game yet again!
There's a reason you guys have such a loyal following. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Erica (25/8/17)

Have a look at our Vapecon specials for tomorrow! We will be giving away a few free goodies AND stay tuned for one more big surprise special tomorrow!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Rude Rudi (25/8/17)

Ja!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (25/8/17)

Pricing on the one shots released yet?


----------



## Erica (25/8/17)

Not 


Rude Rudi said:


> Pricing on the one shots released yet?


Not yet, we will keep you updated as soon as we know more!


----------



## Erica (26/8/17)

VAPECON ANNOUNCEMENT!!!!!!

For those of you feeling left out with all the specials at Vapecon, stay tuned as The Flavour Mill has a surprise for you!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Erica (26/8/17)

Wayne Walker in the house!
#Vapecon2017

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## tekk.ninja (26/8/17)

We are bringing VapeCon to you! Scrawny Gecko nicotine now available on our site for a super low price of R65 a unit. LIMITED STOCK AVAILABLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------

